# La Liga 2019/2020: calendario, partite, diretta tv, classifica



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2019)

La Liga è ripartita ieri con il match tra Bilbao e Barcellona, questi ultimi hanno perso 1-0 con un grande gol di Aduriz. Ricordiamo che il calendiario della Liga ha un ordine simile a quello della Premier, ovvero le partite dell'andata non si giocheranno con lo stesso ordine del ritorno.

Partite visibili su DAZN

1ª Giornata – 18 agosto 2019

Alaves-Levante
Athletic Bilbao-Barcellona
Atletico Madrid-Getafe
Betis-Valladolid
Celta Vigo-Real Madrid
Espanyol-Sevilla
Leganes-Osasuna
Mallorca-Eibar
Valencia-Real Sociedad
Villarreal-Granada
2ª Giornata – 25 agosto 2019

Alaves-Espanyol
Barcellona-Betis
Celta Vigo-Valencia
Getafe-Athletic Bilbao
Granada-Sevilla
Leganes-Atletico Madrid
Levante-Villarreal
Mallorca-Real Sociedad
Osasuna-Eibar
Real Madrid-Valladolid
3ª giornata – 1 settembre 2019

Athletic Bilbao-Real Societad
Atletico Madrid-Eibar
Betis-Leganes
Espanyol-Granada
Getafe-Alaves
Levante-Valladolid
Osasuna-Barcellona
Sevilla-Celta Vigo
Valencia-Mallorca
Villarreal-Real Madrid
4ª Giornata – 15 settembre 2019

Alaves-Sevilla
Barcellona-Valencia
Betis-Getafe
Celta Vigo-Granada
Eibar-Espanyol
Leganes-Villarreal
Mallorca-Athletic Bilbao
Real Madrid-Levante
Real Sociedad-Atletico Madrid
Villarreal-Osasuna
5ª Giornata – 22 settembre 2019

Athletic Bilabo-Alaves
Atletico Madrid-Celta Vigo
Espanyol-Real Sociedad
Getafe-Mallorca
Granada-Barcellona
Levante-Eibar
Osasuna-Betis
Sevilla-Real Madrid
Valencia-Leganes
Villarreal-Valladolid
6ª Giornata – 25 settembre 2019

Barcellona-Villarreal
Betis-Levante
Celta Vigo-Espanyol
Eibar-Sevilla
Leganes-Athletic Bilbao
Mallorca-Atletico Madrid
Real Madrid-Osasuna
Real Sociedad-Alaves
Valencia-Getafe
Valladolid-Granada
7ª giornata – 29 settembre 2019

Alaves-Mallorca
Athletic Bilbao-Valencia
Atletico Madrid-Real Madrid
Eibar-Celta Vigo
Espanyol-Valladolid
Getafe-Barcellona
Granada-Leganes
Levante-Osasuna
Sevilla-Real Sociedad
Villarreal-Betis
8ª Giornata – 6 ottobre 2019

Barcellona-Sevilla
Betis-Eibar
Celta Vigo-Athletic Bilbao
Leganes-Levante
Mallorca-Espanyol
Osasuna-Villarreal
Real Madrid-Granada
Real Sociedad-Getafe
Valencia-Alaves
Valladolid-Atletico Madrid
9ª Giornata – 20 ottobre 2019

Alaves-celta Vigo
Athletic Bilbao-Valladolid
Atletico Madrid-Valencia
Eibar-Barcellona
Espanyol-Villarreal
Getafe-Leganes
Granada-Osasuna
Mallorca-Real Madrid
Real Sociedad-Betis
Sevilla-Levante
10ª Giornata – 27 ottobre 2019

Atletico Madrid-Athletic Bilbao
Barcellona-Real Madrid
Celta Vigo-Real Sociedad
Granada-Betis
Leganes-Mallorca
Levante-Espanyol
Osasuna-Valencia
Sevilla-Getafe
Villarreal-Alaves
Valladolid-Eibar
11ª Giornata – 30 ottobre 2019

Alaves-Atletico Madrid
Athletic Bilbao-Espanyol
Barcellona-Valladolid
Betis-Celta Vigo
Eibar-Villarreal
Getafe-Granada
Mallorca-Osasuna
Real Madrid-Leganes
Real Sociedad-Levante
Valencia-Sevilla
12ª Giornata – 3 novembre 2019

Celta Vigo-Getafe
Espanyol-Valencia
Granada-Real Sociedad
Leganes-Eibar
Levante-Barcellona
Osasuna-Alaves
Real Madrid-Betis
Sevilla-Atletico Madrid
Villarreal-Athletic Bilbao
Valladolid-Mallorca
13ª Giornata – 10 novembre 2019

Alaves-Valladolid
Athletic Bilbao-Levante
Atletico Madrid-Espanyol
Barcellona-Celta Vigo
Betis-Sevilla
Eibar-Real Madrid
Getafe-Osasuna
Mallorca-Villarreal
Real Sociedad-Leganes
Valencia-Granada
14ª Giornata – 24 novembre 2019

Betis-Valencia
Eibar-Alaves
Espnayol-Getafe
Granada-Atletico Madrid
Leganes-Barcellona
Levante-Mallorca
Osasuna-Athletic Bilbao
Real Madrid-Real Sociedad
Villarreal-Celta Vigo
Valladolid-Sevilla
15ª Giornata – 1 dicembre 2019

Alaves-Real Madrid
Athletic Bilbao-Granada
Atletico Madrid-Barcellona
Celta Vigo-Valladolid
Espanyol-Osasuna
Getafe-Levante
Mallorca-Betis
Real Sociedad-Eibar
Sevilla-Leganes
Valencia-Villarreal
16ª Giornata – 8 dicembre 2019

Barcellona-Mallorca
Betis-Athletic Bilbao
Eibar-Getafe
Granada-Alaves
Leganes-Celta Vigo
Levante-Valencia
Osasuna-Sevilla
Real Madrid-Espanyol
Villarreal-Atletico Madrid
Valladolid-Real Sociedad
17ª Giornata – 15 dicembre 2019

Alaves-Leganes
Athletic Bilbao-Eibar
Atletico Madrid-Osasuna
Celta Vigo-Mallorca
Espanyol-Betis
Getafe-Valladolid
Granada-Levante
Real Sociedad-Barcellona
Sevilla-Villarreal
Valencia-Real Madrid
18ª Giornata – 22 dicembre 2019

Barcellona-Alaves
Betis-Atletico Madrid
Eibar-Granada
Leganes-Espanyol
Levante-Celta Vigo
Mallorca-Sevilla
Osasuna-Real Sociedad
Real Madrid-Athletic Bilbao
Villarreal-Getafe
Valladolid-Valencia
19ª Giornata – 5 gennaio 2020

Alaves-Betis
Atletico Madrid-Levante
Celta Vigo-Osasuna
Espanyol-Barcellona
Getafe-Real Madrid
Granada-Mallorca
Real Sociedad-Villarreal
Sevilla-Athletic Bilbao
Valencia-Eibar
Valladolid-Leganes
20ª Giornata – 19 gennaio 2020

Athletic Bilbao-Celta Vigo
Barcellona-Granada
Betis-Real Sociedad
Eibar-Atletico Madrid
Leganes-Getafe
Levante-Alaves
Mallorca-Valencia
Osasuna-Valladolid
Real Madrid-Sevilla
Villarreal-Espanyol
21ª Giornata – 26 gennaio 2020

Alaves-Villarreal
Atletico Madrid-Leganes
Celta Vigo-Eibar
Espanyol-Athletic Bilbao
Getafe-Betis
Osasuna-Levante
Real Sociedad-Mallorca
Sevilla-Granada
Valencia-Barcellona
Valladolid-Real Madrid
22ª Giornata – 2 febbraio 2020

Athletic Bilbao-Getafe
Barcellona-Levante
Eibar-Betis
Granada-Espanyol
Leganes-Real Sociedad
Mallorca-Valladolid
Real Madrid-Atletico Madrid
Sevilla-Alaves
Valencia-Celta Vigo
Villarreal-Osasuna
23ª Giornata – 9 febbraio 2020

Alaves-Eibar
Atletico Madrid-Granada
Betis-Barcellona
Celta Vigo-Sevilla
Espanyol-Mallorca
Getafe-valencia
Levante-Leganes
Osasuna-Real Madrid
Real Sociedad-Athletic Bilbao
Valladolid-Villarreal
24ª Giornata – 16 febbraio 2020

Athletic Bilbao-Osasuna
Barcellona-Getafe
Eibar-Real Sociedad
Granada-Valladolid
Leganes-Betis
Mallorca-Alaves
Real Madrid-Celta Vigo
Sevilla-Espanyol
Valencia-Atletico Madrid
Villarreal-Levante
25ª Giornata – 23 febbraio 2020

Alaves-Athletic Bilbao
Atletico Madrid-Villarreal
Barcellona-Eibar
Betis-Mallorca
Celta Vigo-Leganes
Getafe-Sevilla
Levante-Real Madrid
Osasuna-Granada
Real Sociedad-Valencia
Valladolid-Espanyol
26ª Giornata – 1 marzo 2020

Athletic Bilbao-Villarreal
Eibar-Levante
Espanyol-Atletico Madrid
Granada-Celta Vigo
Leganes-Alaves
Mallorca-Getafe
Real Madrid-Barcellona
Real Sociedad-Valladolid
Sevilla-Osasuna
Valencia-Betis
27ª Giornata – 8 marzo 2020

Alaves-Valencia
Atletico Madrid-Sevilla
Barcellona-Real Sociedad
Betis-Real Madrid
Eibar-Mallorca
Getafe-Celta Vigo
Levante-Granada
Osasuna-Espanyol
Villarreal-Leganes
Valladolid-Athletic Bilbao
28ª Giornata – 15 marzo 2020

Athletic Bilbao-Atletico Madrid
Celta Vigo-Villarreal
Espanyol-Alaves
Granada-Getafe
Leganes-Valladolid
Mallorca-Barcellona
Real Madrid-Eibar
Real Sociedad-Osasuna
Sevilla-Betis
Valencia-Levante
29ª Giornata – 22 marzo 2020

Alaves-Real Sociedad
Barcellona-Leganes
Betis-Granada
Eibar-Athletic Bilbao
Getafe-Espanyol
Levante-Sevilla
Osasuna-Atletico Madrid
Real Madrid-Valencia
Villarreal-Mallorca
Valladolid-Celta Vigo
30ª Giornata – 5 aprile 2020

Athletic Bilbao-Betis
Atletico Madrid-Valladolid
Celta Vigo-Alaves
Espanyol-Levante
Getafe-Eibar
Granada-Villarreal
Mallorca-Leganes
Real Sociedad-Real Madrid
Sevilla-Barcellona
Valencia-Osasuna
31ª Giornata – 12 aprile 2020

Alaves-Osasuna
Barcellona-Athletic Bilbao
Betis-Espanyol
Eibar-Valencia
Leganes-Granada
Levante-Atletico Madrid
Real Madrid-Mallorca
Real Sociedad-Celta Vigo
Villarreal-Sevilla
Valladolid-Getafe
32ª Giornata – 22 aprile 2020

Athletic Bilbao-Mallorca
Atletico Madrid-Alaves
Celta Vigo-Barcellona
Espanyol-Real Madrid
Getafe-Real Sociedad
Granada-Eibar
Levante-Betis
Osasuna-Leganes
Sevilla-Valladolid
Villarreal-Valencia
33ª Giornata – 26 aprile 2020

Alaves-Granada
Barcellona-Atletico Madrid
Betis-Villarreal
Eibar-Osasuna
Leganes-Sevilla
Mallorca-Celta Vigo
Real Madrid-Getafe
Real Sociedad-Espanyol
Valencia-Athletic Bilbao
Valladolid-Levante
34ª Giornata – 3 maggio 2020

Athletic Bilbao-Real Madrid
Atletico Madrid-Mallorca
Celta Vigo-Betis
Espanyol-Leganes
Granada-Valencia
Levante-Real Sociedad
Osasuna-Getafe
Sevilla-Eibar
Villarreal-Barcellona
Valladolid-Alaves
35ª Giornata – 10 maggio 2020

Athletic Bilbao-Sevilla
Barcellona-Espanyol
Betis-Osasuna
Celta Vigo-Atletico Madrid
Eibar-Leganes
Getafe-Villarreal
Mallorca-Levante
Real Madrid-Alaves
Real Sociedad-Granada
Valencia-Valladolid
36ª Giornata – 13 maggio 2020

Alaves-Getafe
Atletico Madrid-Betis
Espanyol-Eibar
Granada-Real Madrid
Leganes-Valencia
Levante-Athletic Bilbao
Osasuna-Celta Vigo
Sevilla-Mallorca
Villarreal-Real Sociedad
Valladolid-Barcellona
37ª Giornata – 17 maggio 2020

Athletic Bilbao-Leganes
Barcellona-Osasuna
Betis-Alaves
Celta Vigo-Levante
Eibar-Valladolid
Getafe-Atletico Madrid
Mallorca-Granada
Real Madrid-Villarreal
Real Sociedad-Sevilla
Valencia-Espanyol
38ª Giornata – 24 maggio 2020

Alaves-Barcellona
Atletico Madrid-Real Sociedad
Espanyol-Celta Vigo
Granada-Athletic Bilbao
Leganes-Real Madrid
Levante-Getafe
Osasuna-Mallorca
Sevilla-Valencia
Villarreal-Eibar
Valladolid-Betis


----------

